# In need of reassurance



## RayDeny (16/4/18)

good evening all.

Something has just dawned on me, I must have a deep seeded problem. This is the side table while I watch TV normally. Mods change but number, not so much.




When I go out, I feel like my wife getting ready and going through her cupboards looking for clothes (me deciding on what mods to take with). 

I mean there are always two mods , the B.B. and something with the skyline on ( thank you @Rob Fisher ) but I always leave with no less then three mods.

I am constantly vaping on all the mods with or in front of me as I like and enjoy the nuances of each device. I do have my favorite setup but do not favor one over the rest as each has its own spotlight and place to shine.

This leaves me with the issue of always walking around with many setups.

Now the reassurance part, please tell me I’m not the only one who has these kinds of problems with vaping, be it mods , juice or any other part of this wonderful addiction, hobby or lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 8


----------



## Christos (16/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> good evening all.
> 
> Something has just dawned on me, I must have a deep seeded problem. This is the side table while I watch TV normally. Mods change but number, not so much.
> 
> ...


I don't leave with the house with anything less than 3 mods. 
Some days I use 1 mod only even though there are another 2 (minimum) on standby.
You are not alone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (16/4/18)

When I started vaping I told my wife its so nice not to go out with a pack of smokes and a lighter in the pocket, lighter in the car, spare change in case I run out of smokes/lighter.

Fast forward 6 months later, now I leave home with 2 mods and a vape bag filled with spare batteries, wire, cotton and at least 3 bottles juice just in case.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (16/4/18)

You are not alone 
Currently traveling with 3 mods to and from work daily ... And it's gonna increase in a couple weeks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> good evening all.
> 
> Something has just dawned on me, I must have a deep seeded problem. This is the side table while I watch TV normally. Mods change but number, not so much.
> 
> ...



@RayDeny Nope, I'm the same when I go out. A back-up as a back-up as a back-up. And as for @Braki, when she came to visit me *for the day *I was forced to ask her how long she intended staying when I saw how much juice she'd brought with her

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

Adephi said:


> When I started vaping I told my wife its so nice not to go out with a pack of smokes and a lighter in the pocket, lighter in the car, spare change in case I run out of smokes/lighter.
> 
> Fast forward 6 months later, now I leave home with 2 mods and a vape bag filled with spare batteries, wire, cotton and at least 3 bottles juice just in case.



Oh that's too funny @Adephi - but true!


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Seems normal to me. I currently have 5 running which i alternate during the course of the day.
> View attachment 129296



WOW! I love that black-and-white swirly one, second from the left! Gorgeous!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> Now the reassurance part, please tell me I’m not the only one who has these kinds of problems with vaping, be it mods , juice or any other part of this wonderful addiction, hobby or lifestyle.



@RayDeny you are not alone... I normally leave the house with 3 setups... and a BB is always one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/18)

Today's line up was 2 Therions with Skyclones, 2 Billet Boxes, the Reo and a Pico 25 with 6 bottles of juice and rebuilding supplies for in case. So @RayDeny , I rest my case. You seem to be in good company when it comes to this.  I could carry my smoking stuff in one pocket and spares in one hand, now need a bag, go figure, yet I'm happier than I've ever been while on the stinkies . Side table tonight had the Coppervape mech with Hadaly and 5pawns queenside diy, and my lost prodigal "son" , my Pico 75 that is home at last with some strange fruit, and my before I sleep, the Dagger with Siren 2 and Rodeo for a mounts to lung experience.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (16/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Seems normal to me. I currently have 5 running which i alternate during the course of the day.
> View attachment 129296


Hi @KZOR nice line up. Whats that 1st one on the right


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/4/18)

At home i usually have 2 or 3 mods purely so i can vape different flavour profiles.

Going to work only recently i started taking 2 mods with me as im beginning to fear my ol trusted banshee will soon give its last great vape.

But when i go out on the weekend i only take one device with me and offten leave it in the car so i dont have to carry it around with me as i can go for 4 to 6 hours without vaping without a problem.

But nothing wrong in carrying so many devices. I just hate carrying around stuff as my pockets are usually already full with the wallet, phone and car keys.

The greates mod for a outing has to be the twisp cue. I can chuck that thing in my full pockets and not even feel it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (16/4/18)

You say it's a problem, I say it's just another day. I normally have 2 in rotation at work with a 3rd backup in my bag, 2 when I go out and about, and anywhere from 4 to 6 in active duty when I'm at home. Not counting the attys that are cleaned and wicked that are stored in their boxes, ready to go at a moment's notice just in case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (16/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> good evening all.
> 
> Something has just dawned on me, I must have a deep seeded problem. This is the side table while I watch TV normally. Mods change but number, not so much.
> 
> ...


All I can say is ‘Yoooou are noooot alooone, we are heeere with yooou, though your pockets are full, you’re not the only fooool. So youuu are noooot alooone’ MJ style!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/18)

Kids bought me this. Goes where I go. Spare batteries, 2 different juices, and a backup mod.

Going out routine :

Pick a BB and one other mod 
Pick Red Pill or XXX and one other juice
Pick at least 3 fully charged batteries
Make sure that the BB is fully loaded with juice and power 
Hit the road. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (17/4/18)

Unless there is a specific occasion I leave the house with a BB, no spare battery, no spare juice.
But you are clearly not alone considering the above responses. 
Each to their own though. Whatever works for you


----------



## KZOR (17/4/18)

Armed said:


> Whats that 1st one on the right


Arctic Dolphin Soul Mech Squonker & Hadaly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (17/4/18)

Nee hel ouens, dis bietjie rof.. My vrou sal my skei. 

I usually only carry 2 extras batteries, spare coil and 2 types of juices. But then I'm still a noob...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (17/4/18)

Wow and here I thought i was the only odd one.

Maybe one day i will find that perfect setup that will be the end all but until that day comes, think I’m stuck with full pockets.
I’m looking forward to the Dvarw, think that on the Dani 25 would be a All day device that could be a contender.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (17/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> Wow and here I thought i was the only odd one.
> 
> Maybe one day i will find that perfect setup that will be the end all but until that day comes, think I’m stuck with full pockets.
> I’m looking forward to the Dvarw, think that on the Dani 25 would be a All day device that could be a contender.


You know when you find the perfect setup you will probably end up getting 2 or 3 of them so you can still have different flavors to choose from right? 

The Dvarw is definitely a contender for the last setup you'll ever need, but I find if I vape mine all day every day then I get way too close to buying more of them...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/4/18)

After reading all the posts I feel like i was at a AA meeting.

So happy to know I don't have a mod collection problem 

Lets see in a couple of weeks from know when my new toys arrive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Braki (17/4/18)

I have a icecream box with juices, batteries, external chargers, cotton and nearly all my mods. I like changing flavors the whole time. The only thing that is kept in one of my tanks is Red Pill. The others change. I have them all lined up next to me at my desk and when sitting in front of the TV I have them all next to me. Getting myself to stand up and go find another juice when I feel like changing happens way to often. 

Have caught myself plenty of times that I load the icecream box in the car first and then forget something that I was supposed to take with

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (17/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> Wow and here I thought i was the only odd one.
> 
> Maybe one day i will find that perfect setup that will be the end all but until that day comes, think I’m stuck with full pockets.
> I’m looking forward to the Dvarw, think that on the Dani 25 would be a All day device that could be a contender.



Even with a perfect set-up you will always need a back-up. And even with the perfect juice you will need a back-up, in case the bottle leaks or you drop it. One has to take these things seriously and take time pondering all the possible things that could go wrong. Leave nothing to chance when it comes to vaping, is what I say!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (17/4/18)

Interesting observations. In my case it depends on how long I'm going out for, usually I only carry one device with me when heading out. The fewer things I have to carry around the better.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Even with a perfect set-up you will always need a back-up. And even with the perfect juice you will need a back-up, in case the bottle leaks or you drop it. One has to take these things seriously and take time pondering all the possible things that could go wrong. Leave nothing to chance when it comes to vaping, is what I say!



I agree with you @Hooked - be ready for Doomsday and/or a Zombie attack. 

I have run out of juice and had a mod fail on me before. Will never be caught like that again. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/4/18)

Wow i think thats a little over kill. I can understand taking 2 mods away for a weekend in case 1 breaks. But 2 or more for just out and about? Tad bit over kill. Maybe you need to pic 1 device that fits most of your needs for going out. Something with good battery life and thats portable and then just carry spare batteries and juice. I use a simple tank and tube mod as my everyday carry. with spare batteries and juice. I carry 2 spare 20700s and even thats to much. I have never managed to go through even 2 of those batteries in a day and im vaping between 20-25ml a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (17/4/18)

I have a compartment in my boot perfect for any emergency when needed lol.the kit always stays there lol, havbtha used it in a looong time.

1x RDA ( New set of couls & Fresh cotton installed )
Multitool ( screw driver & scissors )
Regulated Mod ( 2 charged batts )
30ml of XXX ( very important lol )
This way i only go out and about with my 24mm hybrid, 30ml of juice and two 25r's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (19/4/18)

@RayDeny as you can see you're in good company! I just looked up from my work and saw this. Hmmm...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keagz (19/4/18)

hey guys quick question... What makes the juice crackle (or pop) while vaping? and is there a fix to it?


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

Keagz said:


> hey guys quick question... What makes the juice crackle (or pop) while vaping? and is there a fix to it?


I think its caused from excessive juice on your coils. Usually fixed by increasing your wattage or adjusting your wicking.

Do a search for spitback, or start a new thread and we can explore what may be causing it in your particular case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keagz (21/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I think its caused from excessive juice on your coils. Usually fixed by increasing your wattage or adjusting your wicking.
> 
> Do a search for spitback, or start a new thread and we can explore what may be causing it in your particular case.


thanks bud will try it out if my vape isnt gone by then


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

@RayDeny , this is a great thread

I can reassure you - you are not alone!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/4/18)

Brilliant thread @RayDeny .

I used to be the same,but Ive narrowed it down sliiiiightly.
I now always carry my Minikin Reborn with my Asmodus Voluna RTA for my dessert flavours.
My Monark Gotham Edition with my Nudge 24 BF RDA for fruity and menthol juices.
My pico with my Berserker Mini for my saltnic cravings.

I cannot go lower than this as they each serve different purposes and cravings,but it has become so much easier since Ive gotten a UD Mini vape bag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (23/4/18)

RayDeny said:


> good evening all.
> 
> Something has just dawned on me, I must have a deep seeded problem. This is the side table while I watch TV normally. Mods change but number, not so much.
> 
> ...


Lol I'm in the same boat. I always leave the house with two set ups; two juices and extra batts. 

The set ups can be any of the following:

Mech and regulated
Mech and squonker
Squonker and regulated
Squonker and mech
Today I'm using the Paranormal with Drop RDA plus Bolt V2.5 with Goon v1.5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

